# Audi RS5 Facelift.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice, i sawthe current model in Nottinghan Audi, and it looked the part


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks the same to me. What is different?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

THe whole front end looks different:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Photoshop error perhaps

Only one fog light on the left, and none on the right - current cars have none


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

phope said:


> Photoshop error perhaps
> 
> Only one fog light on the left, and none on the right - current cars have none


No it's not. It's the radar guided cruise control sensor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I like the new DRL style.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, it's another Audi with the exact same front end....

How exciting.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

manphibian said:


> Wow, it's another Audi with the exact same front end....
> 
> How exciting.


LOL pretty much exactly what I was thinking 

Charlie


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks stunning IMO, not too keen on the new style DRL's though :?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Kell said:


> THe whole front end looks different:


Got to say they still look almost they same. The new version has different lights and a slightly different grille. If you painted both front end lower front spoilers and lower grille then they would look only very slightly different.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I believe there are some interior upgrades, and a new steering mechanism as well, to counter criticism of the steering feel


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

I doubt that the Walter D'Silva design of the A/S/RS5 will change much at all as it's the designer's acknowledged favourite creation. The light boxes and grill are the chief visual differences - in keeping with other Audi genre upgrades. The interior is identical to my S5 barring options choices. That foglight on the grill looks puzzling, but I know from the S that there are sensors in that area (and on one side only) of the spotlight housing, so maybe it's the computer 'eye'.
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The adaptive cruise controle radar look like sh#t the way it's placed.


----------

